# Exchange ad reverse search



## bsmith12 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm new to timeshares & TUG and have found a great deal of information here since recently joining.  One thing i have not found is a way to do a reverse search for listings that have my resort (Galleon Resort, Key West).  

For example: when someone enters an exchange ad listing, they have the option to enter resorts that they are interested in exchanging with. How can i search for people that have my specific resort listed?

Am i missing something or is it not possible to do this?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2009)

you are automatically notified when this happens via email.


----------



## bsmith12 (Nov 17, 2009)

how do i search the current database of exchange listings to see the ones that have a preference to exchange with the Galleon or Key West?

do i have to input an exchange listing for my resort to start getting the automatic emails?


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 17, 2009)

This relates to the Resort Database, not the Bulletin Board.  Moving to "About the Rest of TUG" forum.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes, you must submit your direct exchange ad in order to be notified when someone is looking for an exchange for your resort.


----------



## bsmith12 (Nov 17, 2009)

after submitting an exchange ad, i assume it will notify you of newly created exchange ads after yours was submitted.  is there a way to search the current database of ads for ones submitted prior to the one i need to create?

thanks for your quick replys, brian!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2009)

itll send you an instant email with all the current matches, and yes you will recieve updated emails if any new matches are submitted.


----------



## bsmith12 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brian,

i have not received that email yet.  can you try again?


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 20, 2009)

> itll send you an instant email with all the current matches, and yes you will recieve updated emails if any new matches are submitted.


 
Kinda depends on how you read the typo

itll = I'll (I will) or itll = it'll (It will)  I would assume he meant IT WILL  


Perhaps no one is looking yet for your unit, so no email ?????????


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 20, 2009)

sorry, it will =)

and I would recommend checking your spam/junk email folder and or settings just to make sure.

that or there are no matches for what you are looking for...and vice versa.


----------



## bsmith12 (Nov 20, 2009)

thanks guys for the info.  i have not received an auto email with all of the listings that would have matched (spam has been checked).  i did receive one today for a new listing that was posted today, so they are getting thru.  i guess that must be the only one since i did not receive any other one. 

thanks for the help with a newbie!!


----------

